# What soldering iron are you using?



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

Just post what soldering iron your using, i'm just trying to see what others are using.


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

weller 80 watt its like 15 bucks and works great for me :freak:


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

hakko 936 with the bigger tip. works awsome. especially with the adjustable temperature


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

*Best Buy*Sears Chraftsman 230 watt soldering gun $33 or for $60 a 400 watt gun. Both would work great for soldering batterys etc. I have had the 230 for almost 12 years and it has soldered Hundreds of batterys.


----------



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

superdave2 said:


> weller 80 watt its like 15 bucks and works great for me :freak:


Its $15 where?


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Have a cheap 40WT weller works fine. Go threw tips like crazy.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Hakko 936 for general needs.........Weller 80 watt for batteries


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

Hobbico 60 watt, got it for 5$ works great!


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

I like the weller 40 watter. Just gotta clean the tip once in a while with a dremel.Weller 40 watt iron


----------



## dadandsonrcnuts (Apr 5, 2006)

I have both a weller 40 watt and a hakko 936 60 watt and they work great, I use the weller and my son uses the hakko.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I am using the Hakko 936 it's awesome!


----------



## hopper (Oct 12, 2006)

Hakko is the best iron I have ever owned!


----------



## JasonAB25 (Dec 19, 2002)

hakko 936 for everything, building batts included.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Hakko 936 for sure. Bigger tip for batts. Normal tip for soldering motor and batt wires.
Tip: make sure to always lower the temp in-between use at the track. Leaving them on all day will chew up the tips quick if you dont turn the heat down.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I read on rctech that some people had good luck with a Goot iron. The one they talked about sells for about $35-40 but I never tried it.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

hakko...

The Goot is a great iron as well...


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Hakko, best iron I ever used and the heating element is inside the stainless steel tip. I go through about one tip a year!!!! Tips cost about $9, so the investment is well worth it. If possible, try to get the 936-13 instead of the 936-12. The -13 comes with the larger iron(same wattage) and builds batteries better. I have the 932-12 and I have no problems getting my batteries built fast.


----------



## VTovalracer16 (Oct 16, 2007)

i just have a weller 40 watt and it does fine i use about a tip a year. they are only like $20 at home depot and tips are about $4 or $5


----------

